# New Look



## George M

I can't remember where I read it, but a new Look is suppose to come out before the TDF. Have any of you guys heard anything?


----------



## Hottody

No have not heard anything. Sorry! I may do a google search on that!


----------



## Chris Keller

I heard the same thing. I think it may have been in the latest Road Bike Action Magazine. They had an article on Look.


----------



## George M

Chris Keller said:


> I heard the same thing. I think it may have been in the latest Road Bike Action Magazine. They had an article on Look.


Yes I believe your right Chris. I thought the Look rep may know something.

What did you think of the factory that Look has. Pretty rough, in my opinion, but they say they are building a new one. If that building was in Chicago, we would call it the ghetto, LOL.


----------



## FLANDERS Spinner

This is the info. There will come in about 2 months, the launch of a new model.
This has no official number yet but this will be between the 566 and 586.
Design is extremely aggressive and will have nice features. We don't have more info's.


----------



## George M

I told my wife I wanted one and she said, yea right. You never know.


----------



## Ppopp

FLANDERS Spinner said:


> This is the info. There will come in about 2 months, the launch of a new model.
> This has no official number yet but this will be between the 566 and 586.
> Design is extremely aggressive and will have nice features. We don't have more info's.


I'm OK with aggressive design, but I would prefer Optimum geometry.

Come on Justin! Throw us a bone.


----------



## a_avery007

All Optimum and I am all in!


----------



## FLANDERS Spinner

they come with some 29ers also this year, hardtail. I have no doubt the geometry will be great. It's not like they will revolutionize the geometry. The 566 will come only complete bikes shimano 105.


----------



## FLANDERS Spinner

and I forgot a new pedal too


----------



## a_avery007

lugged or monocoque?
hope it is stiffer than either 566 or 586 laterally..


----------



## robdamanii

a_avery007 said:


> lugged or monocoque?
> hope it is stiffer than either 566 or 586 laterally..


I doubt we'll ever see another externally lugged carbon frame from Look.

That sad thought just makes me want to hoard them.


----------



## justin.

Ppopp said:


> Come on Justin! Throw us a bone.


LOL, I'm surprised at the amount of information that has leaked out as it is. Sit tight, a revelation is on the horizon :thumbsup:


----------



## Ppopp

Bring on the 685 Optimum!


----------



## a_avery007

that would be an Optimum decision.


----------



## justin.

robdamanii said:


> ...externally lugged carbon frame from Look. That sad thought just makes me want to hoard them.


Shhh, I may know where some are....:idea:


----------



## justin.

a_avery007 said:


> that would be an Optimum decision.


:lol: You guys are funny!


----------



## robdamanii

I'm hoping for something even MORE aggressive. Origin geometry again?


----------



## maximum7

How about offering two geometries again. 
I'm sick of everything being 52 and 54, bring on the 53 and 55 Top Tubes..

Also, lets get rid of the number 6 in the "series". How about moving on to 7's. 
6 is un-lucky, and 7 is just plain cool.


----------



## robdamanii

maximum7 said:


> How about offering two geometries again.
> I'm sick of everything being 52 and 54, bring on the 53 and 55 Top Tubes..
> 
> Also, lets get rid of the number 6 in the "series". How about moving on to 7's.
> 6 is un-lucky, and 7 is just plain cool.


That's actually a really good point. The 55 tt was one of the reasons I became interested in Look in the first place, because it just gives me the perfect position.


----------



## maximum7

> LOL, I'm surprised at the amount of information that has leaked out as it is. Sit tight, a revelation is on the horizon



Ok, so shouldn't the horizon becoming up soon? 

I can't find anything out there and I'm good.


----------



## justin.

maximum7 said:


> Ok, so shouldn't the horizon becoming up soon?
> 
> I can't find anything out there and I'm good.


Very soon...


----------



## Tumppi

I'm pretty sure this is not what you are LOOKing for, but anyway new weapon to LONDON.
Look L96:
http://www.lookcycle.com/media/upload/L96_GB.pdf

lookcycletv - YouTube


----------



## jellybone

Tumppi said:


> I'm pretty sure this is not what you are LOOKing for, but anyway new weapon to LONDON.
> Look L96:
> http://www.lookcycle.com/media/upload/L96_GB.pdf
> 
> lookcycletv - YouTube



hmmm, well pretty sure we'll be seeing that in a TT and Tri bike version, maybe look 696? updated integrated headset with aero brakes, di2 integration, basically catching up to the competition (trek, bmc, felt, well everybody).. 

does anybody have an exact date on 2013 product launches?


----------



## tranzformer

Look 596 posted on another forum.


----------



## Tumppi

I heard and saw some pictures about new LOOK named 675. It is similar to 695 except not so highly integrated (cranks, stem). Price for the frameset is predictably in the same class as in 586. Also saw new hardtail MTB 29er. Also new track and tt frame as already shown.

Tumppi


----------



## Kees

There it is ,the new Look 675


----------



## George M

Thanks Kees, that is an interesting looking stem isn't it. Not a bad looking bike though.


----------



## Sharknose

I really like this. Similar to their 986 mountain bikes. I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## skepticman

Some larger pics here. Click a photo for popup with 8 photos.

http://roadcyclinguk.com/news/gear-news/look-675-with-integrated-stem-unveiled-7259.html


----------



## kistenjoe

This is so f*** ugly... I can't understand how they go from the finest looking carbon frames to something like this. 

585 Ultra. The best Look ever!!!


----------



## maximum7

If the geo is close to my Optimum, I'll own one. ....If I talk myself out of a Time.


----------



## robdamanii

Wow. I'm not terribly impressed. Looks more like a mountain bike, and I can't possible imagine how you get a flat stem on that.


----------



## lemonlime

kistenjoe said:


> This is so f*** ugly... I can't understand how they go from the finest looking carbon frames to something like this.
> 
> 585 Ultra. The best Look ever!!!


^^This^^

Hideous.

I love my 585/595, but I think I'm going in a different direction with my next frame.


----------



## Ppopp

OK Justin, now that the cat's out of the bag, when can we get a look at the geometry?

BTW, with the introduction of the 675, the 685 is now conspicuous by its absence in the lineup. Don't think we haven't noticed ;-)


----------



## varian72

kistenjoe said:


> This is so f*** ugly... I can't understand how they go from the finest looking carbon frames to something like this.
> 
> 585 Ultra. The best Look ever!!!


I will continue to hunt down a 585/ultra.

This is just so fashionista. Like this really matters to riding a bike.

Look needed to take a cue from Colnago and stick with what's good and iterate bit by bit.


----------



## kistenjoe

The same crap happened to Time. Their frames were the only ones that could compete with the ones from Look. Now they are just ugly!


----------



## maximum7

> The same crap happened to Time. Their frames were the only ones that could compete with the ones from Look. Now they are just ugly!


I don't know if I'd be that narrow minded. I think Cyfac gives them both a run. 

I happen to like it. It would be nice to have the option to use another brand stem, but if it is a comfortable as a 566, but handles more like the 585/595, then I won't have a problem with it.


----------



## Wolfman

Put me in the camp of people who like it. I've got a 585, too, and love it and don't really know how you improve on it, but this is an interesting direction.

I'd have to see it in person and ride it before I can really know, but I like this look a whole lot better than high-rise stems with a ton of spacers, which is what a lot of people who don't fit well on more agressive geometries are riding.

The weird thing is that I dislike the Volagis, and they have a similar sort of tall front end, so I'm guessing that the integration is fooling my eyes a bit...


----------



## justin.

I have to say, pictures do not do it justice. It has a different vibe when your standing next to it. And it does ride really well. The front end is very responsive, the BB is stiff and transfers power incredibly well, and the rear triangle soaks up the cobbles well. Its a fantastic Fondo bike for sure. I'd venture to say that it you could do a few crits on it as well.

Here's a short video promo for the 675: Look 675 - YouTube


----------



## justin.

675 Geometry...

XS
Effective ST = 543.5
Effective TT = 511
Chainstay = 410
Rake = 43
HT Angle = 71.25
ST Angle = 74.5
Stack = 524

SM
Effective ST = 557
Effective TT = 520
Chainstay = 410
Rake = 43
HT Angle= 71.75
ST Angle = 74.5
Stack = 537

MD
Effective ST = 575
Effective TT = 538.5
Chainstay = 410
Rake = 43
HT Angle = 72.5
ST Angle = 73.75
Stack = 552

LG
Effective ST = 590.5
Effective TT = 554
Chainstay = 410
Rake = 43
HT Angle = 72.5
ST Angle = 73.5
Stack = 566

XL
Effective ST = 606
Effective TT = 571
Chainstay = 410
Rake = 43
HT Angle = 72.5
ST Angle = 73.25
Stack = 580.5


----------



## Tumppi

Hi

I already ordered 675 size Small with 110mm A-stem to my wife and I will put new Athena EPS group to it. Finish distributor said expected deliver time 5-6 weeks but I really don't believe it, because I have waited my X85 crossframe now for 6 months...


----------



## smartyiak

justin. said:


> 675 Geometry...
> XL
> Effective ST = 606
> Effective TT = 571
> Chainstay = 410
> Rake = 43
> HT Angle = 72.5
> ST Angle = 73.25
> Stack = 580.5


Why does Look hate tall people who don't have a bajillionty $$$? Why no XXL w/ 58.5 TT? 

-Smarty


----------



## George M

smartyiak said:


> Why does Look hate tall people who don't have a bajillionty $$$? Why no XXL w/ 58.5 TT?
> 
> -Smarty


I would like to know why as well.


----------



## justin.

Tumppi, X85's are currently shipping. All sizes are available. We ran out of our first run group and are waiting for more to arrive. They are going fast!

Smarty/George, at first batch of 675's will be available in Medium and Larges. The Smalls and XLarges will come in a few months time. As for XXL, I am really not sure, but I can try to find out if there are any plans for it. So far, the specs I posted are the only ones I've seen. I'll see what I can dig up for you though.


----------



## ChristianB

585 and 595 were only up to XL in first year of production, the year after XXL (58,5 top tube) was available. Could have something to do with limited production capacity.


----------



## edk

And another paintscheme


----------



## George M

I stopped at the store where I bought my 566 and I was talking to the head of the bike shop. He said were about this far from dropping the Look line, as he held his index finger and thumb about a quarter of an inch apart. I asked why and he said I can't say yet. I'm going back in there in a few days to take my squeaky Look pedals back to see if they will replace them.

Edit: I should have said, a clicking pedal.


----------



## justin.

George M said:


> I stopped at the store where I bought my 566 and I was talking to the head of the bike shop. He said were about this far from dropping the Look line, as he held his index finger and thumb about a quarter of an inch apart. I asked why and he said I can't say yet. I'm going back in there in a few days to take my squeaky Look pedals back to see if they will replace them.
> 
> Edit: I should have said, a clicking pedal.


What shop was this?


----------



## George M

justin. said:


> What shop was this?


I just got back from dropping my pedals off and the boss wasn't in today, but the Shop is Sun & Ski sports in Katy Texas.

He said he was going to talk to the Look rep about the pedals, but I was wondering if they do give replacements and if they do, I was going to upgrade them to the wider Max 2. Do you anything about that justin?


----------



## knightev

http://www.addict-cycling.com/v1/675/828-look-675-ultegra-10v.html

i wasn't a fan until i saw the paint scheme edk mentioned. i came to share it with the above link, but noticed edk already had . . . but, i still attached it. kind of looks awesome!


----------



## Ppopp

knightev said:


> Look 675 Ultegra 10V 2013
> 
> i wasn't a fan until i saw the paint scheme edk mentioned. i came to share it with the above link, but noticed edk already had . . . but, i still attached it. kind of looks awesome!


Something seems screwy with the geometry table for the 675 in this link. The center-to-center virtual seat tube measurements (A1 in the table) seem quite tall. 55.7 cm for a small and 57.5 for a medium?


----------



## maximum7

I'm not a fan of the black and yellow. 
Willer, and Ridley already did that.
Snore.


----------



## knightev

yeah, those measurements are a bit weird. i didn't even look at that one, to tell you the truth. . . 

as for the black and yellow already being done, that is true. but, i disagree that it is a snore. i think it looks very good with this style frame! the red white black scheme, on the other hand, does not complement the frame very well. it accentuates it different-ness in a bad way, in my opinion, whereas the black and yellow makes it look incredibly sharp and refined. not sure why. something about the lines or the angles or the continuity or. . . either way, that's how my eye sees it!


----------



## cervelott

Why doesn't Look listen to its customer base? I have 25,000 km on my 585 and would buy that bike again in a heartbeat. 

I don't want an ISP bike as I travel and ride an XLframe. Also dont want the hassle of an ISP and internal cables, not to mention a proprietary crank and stem. Would love to just swap out the parts from my 585.

I have the compact Tri All3 case but like a high seat post due knee issues...think it would be a tight fit, if it would fit at all.I know the 585 may not be the sexiest looking bike out there (i love the look of it) but it has a huge following and many of us are at the point of replacing our tired 585's. 

Common Look, listen to your loyal customers!


----------



## bikeosprey

My beloved MINT LOW LOW mile 585 DA 7900 will be going up for sale in a few days.

This new 675 has a different look for sure.


----------



## cervelott

bikeosprey said:


> My beloved MINT LOW LOW mile 585 DA 7900 will be going up for sale in a few days.
> 
> This new 675 has a different look for sure.


Please send me a PM with the details. Thanks.


----------



## cervelott

PM replied to...it is an XL that I will need to replace at some point.


----------



## bikeosprey

It is a medium Red with DA 7850 wheels, just listed in the classifieds. 53tt


----------



## JoopBaldyCoot

justin. said:


> 675 Geometry...
> 
> XS
> Effective ST = 543.5
> Effective TT = 511
> Chainstay = 410
> Rake = 43
> HT Angle = 71.25
> ST Angle = 74.5
> Stack = 524
> 
> SM
> Effective ST = 557
> Effective TT = 520
> Chainstay = 410
> Rake = 43
> HT Angle= 71.75
> ST Angle = 74.5
> Stack = 537
> 
> MD
> Effective ST = 575
> Effective TT = 538.5
> Chainstay = 410
> Rake = 43
> HT Angle = 72.5
> ST Angle = 73.75
> Stack = 552
> 
> LG
> Effective ST = 590.5
> Effective TT = 554
> Chainstay = 410
> Rake = 43
> HT Angle = 72.5
> ST Angle = 73.5
> Stack = 566
> 
> XL
> Effective ST = 606
> Effective TT = 571
> Chainstay = 410
> Rake = 43
> HT Angle = 72.5
> ST Angle = 73.25
> Stack = 580.5


Stack is only 58cm on an XL?


----------



## Tumppi

New 695 Aero: Eurobike 2012 -Look- | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


----------



## dom3333

Justin do you know how much rise you can get out of the stem on the 675.


----------



## dom3333

Does anybody have any info on how the stem on the 675 works. Is it fixed or adjustable, how much rise can you get, any info would be helpfull. THX


----------



## lemonlime

Tumppi said:


> New 695 Aero: Eurobike 2012 -Look- | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


Thanks for the link.

The 675 still looks like an abortion. What an ugly POS.

Dig the aero 695, though.


----------



## maximum7

An aero 695? Really? is it really going to save you that much time and effort over the original? 

Is this what Look is spending their time on? 

What about a replacement for the 585? 

Shouldn't there be a 685? 

I and I don't want the number 6 on my bike, Look, so thanks for that too.


----------

